# [PC-BSD] More problems with Intel GMA 4500M



## Radek (Nov 11, 2010)

Concerning my prvious post: Lenovo Ideacentre A300 / Intel GMA 4500M - terrible slow I wrote that my X-Server dies sometimes but I still can connect via SSH and the system is still running.

In happens mostly when I'm not using the computer then after few minutes it dies. I disabled already screensaver and all such option in the power management.

Now I found also following entry in the log file:


```
[mi] EQ overflowing. The server is probably stuck in an infinite loop.
```

I've been searching a while for solution for this problem and the only one I found was to disable the 2d acceleration but then the computer isn't really usable.

Does anyone know what can cause this problem?
Could it be a hardware defect? 

Regards,
Radek

I'm seriously considering to install Windows 7 back and install PC-BSD in VirtualBox but it's a bit silly :\


----------

